# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Sarah Barnes

## angelblue

Hey Sarah Barns mum is going to come on to Rhys i saw a pic in iinside soap today   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Hey Sarah Barns mum is going to come on to Rhys i saw a pic in iinside soap today


is she? i thought she already tried that before?

----------


## angelblue

DM i think she does and we have heard rumours an about possible sucide this could be the start of things   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> DM i think she does and we have heard rumours an about possible sucide this could be the start of things


i really hope this doesnt happen, theyre all so boring lol i dont want to end up falling asleep!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sounds exciting  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



Zzzzzzzzz........

----------


## Petal

Does anyone know if Rhys get seduced by Kathy????

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't know but the pics look quite they are going to get together but i don't think it will happen

----------


## bubblez_05

who is sarah barnes? is it the new family, the one that is forced to swim???

----------


## Tanya

that would just be sick, shes twice his age   :Sick:

----------


## Tanya

> who is sarah barnes? is it the new family, the one that is forced to swim???


yep her mum makes her swim, i dont think sarah even likes swimming, little own the amount of pressure shes under

----------


## Debs

> Sounds exciting  
> 
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz........


 
anything that involves sarah, her annoying whiny sister and that mother sends me to sleepland

----------


## di marco

> anything that involves sarah, her annoying whiny sister and that mother sends me to sleepland


amys the best out of them, shes not a great character but shes not as boring as the rest of the family!

----------


## Debs

> amys the best out of them, shes not a great character but shes not as boring as the rest of the family!


 
 :EEK!:   shes not boring but she is sooo whiney, her miserable whiny face annoys me

----------


## di marco

> shes not boring but she is sooo whiney, her miserable whiny face annoys me


her voice annoys me a bit, i think i only prefer her to sarah cos shes been given a few sort of decent storylines, like the whole thing with ste, i think they could have made it quite good, with the whole message about the pressure of underage sex

----------


## pinkfirefly

The whole family is really annoying, ive got skyplus so i normally fast foward them lot, they do make you yawn.  lets hope they go soon

----------


## Chris_2k11

None of them can act. They need to go!  :Banned:

----------


## Petal

I like them, well Sarah the dad and Amy, it's the mum and the owens I can't stand.

----------


## Katy

i think the familys quite good Amys character is growing on me and i like the dad as well. Kathy is set to sleep with Rhys in order to stop him seeing Sarah. Id type out the article but i cant find it.

----------


## Petal

Amy has grown on me as well, I couldn't stand her before but now I quite like her. 

Rhys sleeping with Kathy is a bit creepy or am I the only one who thinks this??

----------


## di marco

why would rhys sleep with kathy, isnt that going a bit far?

----------


## Bad Wolf

found this on wiki, dont know how accurate it is,

Following Loui Batley's decision to leave Hollyoaks since her first appearance in 2005, producers have promised Sarah's exit to be "exciting, with lots of twists and turns along the way" although little is know as to when or how she will leave. The character of Sarah Barnes will be left open for a future possible return.

----------


## Abbie

well she has been boring for a while

----------


## Bad Wolf

i cant say i'll miss her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well to make her exit exciting they will need to m ake her charater exciting first lol

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Their leaving a space for her? No exit is exciting unless they kill them off.  :Lol:  I don't want her to return anyway her characters awful.

----------


## Debs

*chants* KILL HER OFF, KILL HER OFF, KILL HER OFF!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> *chants* KILL HER OFF, KILL HER OFF, KILL HER OFF!


also *chants* KILL HER OFF, KILL HER OFF, KILL HER OFF!!

----------


## Abbie

We are so mean!  :Lol: 

*chants* KILL HER OFF!

----------


## Bad Wolf

All Together Now.........

----------


## Chris_2k11

She is a lousy actress so I wont miss her, infact i'd be much happier if all the Barnes went i've never liked them especially that old dog Kathy!!!

----------


## Abbie

Oh god  :EEK!:  dont mention kathy

----------


## Katy

Good the best news i've heard all day! Shes awful i have never liked her.

----------


## lizann

So whats the story with her? Is she gay, straight or bi?

Is her and Zoe finished? 

I've seen that she takes a liking to Steph 

I think it would be better maybe if Sarah (so called model  :Confused: ) left Hollyoaks

----------


## girl2

I think she should go too. Cant stand her find her really annoying :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

She is a terrible annoying character - hope both she and Zoe leaves

----------


## lizann

Now she sleeps with Warren (cant blame her he is hot)

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I loved the fact he could not remember her name the next morning after doing the deed, classic! :Lol:

----------


## Katy

me to, i cant stan sarah, i hated her in the begining and she has got wrse over the years.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah she has! The fact that they tried to make out she was a model was laughable!

----------


## CrazyLea

When I watched it the other day I thought she was really pretty  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive never liked the whole family

----------


## Abbie

I was hoping this thread would say shes leaving  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

Seriously.. I can't be the only one in the world of Soapboards to like her????

----------


## Abbie

I_ used_ to like her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Seriously.. I can't be the only one in the world of Soapboards to like her????


Give it a few weeks and you'll soon feel the same as the rest of us  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

HOLLYOAKS bosses are set to steam up our screens with a hot new lesbian romance. 

As our saucy snap shows, sexy student Sarah Barnes just cannot resist moving in for a passionate kiss with feisty Lydia. 

Sarah (Loui Batley, 21) has been battling with her sexuality ever since her drunken romp with her dadâs girlfriend. 

But this week she realises it is women she fancies after all and decides to give in to the temptation of hot newcomer Lydia (Lydia Kelly). 

The sexy pair lock lips and it is not long before the lesbian lovers slip between the sheets to seal

----------


## tammyy2j

Sarah Barnes is outed as a lesbian when her dad catches her snogging feisty  Lydia Kelly.

The confused brunette has struggled with her sexuality since she jumped between the sheets for a drunken romp with her dadâs girlfriend Zoe Carpenter.

But a tormented Sarah finally admits her true feelings for Lydia and they lock lips â only to be caught by Sarahâs dad Mike.

A Channel 4 insider: âHe loves Sarah but the last thing he wants is his daughter to be gay.â

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks actress Loui Batley will quit the soap after nearly four years in the role of Sarah Barnes, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal. 

The 22-year-old will bow out of the show towards the end of the year in an "explosive" storyline. 

Last night, she attended an Avenue Q afterparty at the Haymarket Hotel in London and was overheard confirming her departure from the Channel 4 series. 

She remained tight-lipped regarding the details of her exit plot but insisted that it would "shock" viewers.

Those attending the event included Kimberly Walsh, Eddie Izzard, Jodie Prenger and Virgin1's new continuity presenter Red.

Recent Hollyoaks departures have included Chris Fountain (Justin Burton), Jamie Lomas (Warren Fox) and Stuart Manning (Russ Owen).

Those due to leave also include Emma Rigby (Hannah Ashworth) and ZoÃ« Lister (Zoe Carpenter).

*Best Hollyoaks news in ages!*  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------

lizann (02-07-2009), tammyy2j (03-07-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

Glad she is leaving, she was only interesting when she was with Craig, but she was boring then.

Wonder what way she is written out?

----------


## lizann

great news  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bad Wolf

good news, she cant act, at all

----------

Chris_2k11 (03-07-2009), tammyy2j (03-07-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> good news, she cant act, at all


Totally agree, not quite as bad as her awful mother was though  :EEK!:

----------


## Bryan

haha love the thumbs up on this post Chris!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:  

good riddance, she's no loss to the acting world!

----------


## Abbie

So ......when are they killing her?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> So ......when are they killing her?


 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

i think viewers should vote which slow and painful death she has to suffer hahahaha.

----------


## Abbie

:Stick Out Tongue: 


I only ask, as I need to know when to watch, since most of them cant act in Hollyoaks I stopped watching but for her death I suppose I could suffer through one episode to see it

----------


## tammyy2j

> good news, she cant act, at all


so agree 

glad she is going  :Cheer:

----------


## kiki29

Im glad she is leaving  :Cheer:  , I hope Sasha leaves aswell

----------


## Katy

finally, she is hopeless and has been since day 1.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Mike Barnes breaks down at daughter Sarahâs funeral â unable to cope with her parachute death.
> 
> Heartbroken Mike leaves the congregation in tears with an emotional speech.
> 
> But moments later the service is interrupted by his ex-lover Zoe Carpenterâs brother Archie.
> 
> He storms in and blames Sarahâs lesbian lover Lydia Hart for her death.
> 
> He insists police have got the wrong girl and while his sister Zoe languishes in prison the real killer is getting away with murder.
> ...


I hope her mother Kathy and sister Amy come back or the funeral

----------

